# Hand tool .Don't know what it is.



## ptweedy

It looks to me like a rope or lite chain tensioner.. Same idea as a trucker uses to tighten chains on his load. phil


----------



## BrandonW

Just curious why you gave it a five-star review when you don't even know what it's supposed to do. It must be uber-good! Seriously, I have no idea what it is either, but perhaps this is better suited as a forum topic, you'll probably get more people to respond to it that way.


----------



## woodcrafter47

Can not add pictures from camera on forum topics . 5 stars to any one who can ID it.If you can move it there with pics that would be great.


----------



## dhazelton

ptweedy might be close, but it would be more of a fencing wire stretcher. I think you need to search google patents for that date.


----------



## BrianStrothcamp

I believe it is for barbed wire… interesting though that barbed wire as we know it was invented in 1873 or 1874… *however the original barbed wire was patented in 1867 *(same year as your tool) how ironic is that…

link to 1867 wire:
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2008/06/dayintech_0625


----------



## BrianStrothcamp

I would email a pic to these guys…

Kansas Barbed Wire Museum 
202 West First 
Lacrosse, Kansas 67548 
(785) 222-2413

http://www.kansastravel.org/kansasbarbedwiremuseum.htm


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

My grandfather had something like this for stretching wire, but his was set up to be either/or dallied and pulled from a saddle or set up for traces.


----------



## Manitario

I'm not sure what the tool is, but I'm curious why you decided to give it a 5 star review?


----------



## dustyal

Send it to Woodworker's Journal magazine, "Stumpers" Department. The magazine has this feature issue… strange tools for identification. Email them at:

[email protected] and put Stumpers Tool in the subject line.


----------



## woodcrafter47

Brian ,thanks for info .I did send it to them just now.
Dusty, Thanks, will contact them.
Manitario the five stars was what was there when I sent it out .Did not realize it at that rate, 
Sorry to have confused you on this. !


----------



## Dennisgrosen

its a 3V pingvin-plough when they make slush-ice…. ))

lookforward to hear the correct answer

Dennis


----------



## oxyoke

Board stretcher, Comes in handy when your measuring device malfunctions.


----------



## BrianStrothcamp

no news on this?


----------



## woodcrafter47

Our local Antique Farm Museum says it a ;;;;; buggy jack. Has been donated to them


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thanks for the update woodcrafter 

Dennis


----------



## Lazy_K

ok send pictures to EAIA (early american industries association) they love guessing this stuff, I think that it is a wire fence streatcher,it looks like an old iron tool we had for that job on the farm I worked as a kid


----------

